# Tarot card reading...



## kiki04

Wow, so crazy. The very first thing she said to me... before we even sat down!!! She looks at me and says "Last year was a very tough year on you wasn't it" I almost started crying right then, she handed me a tissue. In part of it she told me to ask a question. I asked how many kids I will have... she pulled 6 cards. 3 of them each had a child on it, one of them had a heart with a knife through it, another was the death card, and the last was a small child surrounded by four flowers. She asked me if I had more then 2 kids. I said yes. She asked how many biological kids I had. I said it depends on the format of the question. She was really concentrating hard on these cards.... I said I had 3 living children and one who passed away. She asked when my child passed away, I said well I got half way through my pg and her heart stopped beating. Then she says.... OK NOW THESE CARDS MAKE SENSE! I am staring wondering why we have a death card and an indicator or heart problems... these two cards (the heart with a knife through it, and the death card) are telling me about your child that passed away. These other 3 children are the ones you have here, and I see in this card, the one with the child surrounded by four flowers, you will have a total of 5 children... so I see you with one more.... a boy :cloud9: She then proceeded to tell me about my children... and OH MY GOD! She was bang on... my oldest she said will always be a tough child who bottles up what he feels and doesnt really care about discipline... he is very hard headed and will cause himself alot of problems throughout his entire life. :cry: *That makes me sad to hear that, but knowing him, its so very true.... he makes so many things harder then they have to be.* My second, she said he is a very smart boy... he will have a very successful future but the only thing is he is lazy. He will get there and have wonderful accomplishments but he will need the extra push to get it done, but he will. *This is a straight A child she is speaking about so I can sooo see this* My third, she said she sees is a very sweet gentle sensitive soul and is extremely attached to me. *She is so sweet and kind and loving and is so insanely attached to me, she wont allow her brothers to hug or kiss me or she starts crying saying "NO, thats MY mommy!" :cry: Psychic said her and I will always be very close :cloud9: Hallelujah! The only part that I hope she is dead wrong, is that she doesnt see my next child being conceived until next year :brat: I specifically asked, conceived, or born... she said conceived :cry: How can she be so bang on with EVERYTHING and then wrong on that part :cry: I dont know :shrug:


----------



## blav

Ahhh! That is crazy! I secretly believe in this sort of thing even though OH is dead set against it. I hope she is wrong about the timing of your rainbow but excited that she said you will get one!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am excited you will get your rainbow also. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I never believed in these things till November 2th of 2011/
I went food shopping and as I was putting my groceries in the car I noticed this woman staring at me and I was like what the hell is she looking at . I had sunglasses on so she could not see my face ( I always wear sunglasses ) 

She came walking up to me and I was like oh Good God a nut is going to ask me for something :dohh: She said I am sorry I don't know why I am coming up to you and please don't think I am crazy, but the urge I have to tell you this. I said ok, she said please stop being sad now, everything is ok . God hears you every night you pray and things are ok but you need to let go now . :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: I started hysterical crying, she said good things will happen for you, you are very blessed. She said please don't be sad anymore, everything is ok now. Then she said can I please hug you, I said yes and she hugged me got into her truck and left. A person who is a Psychic a very respected one told me Andrea you will never see that woman again ever, she had a message to deliver to you and she did. I cried for so many weeks , then I thought that was Ava's way of getting to me and telling me I have to stop and let her go. I will cherish that moment forever. I had prayed for months to Ava to please give me a sign that she was ok, well for me that was my sign. Ya know after that slowly I started to feel better and things got a bit easier, my mind was at ease.

I truly believe all of our babies are waiting for us, but they want us to live and be happy . They know their time will come when they will be with us, so for now they want us to enjoy life cause we don't know it but they know it , that we will be together again and that at that time all of this pain and heartbreak will be explained to us. There is a reason we are suffering like this and all of us will in time know it.

Thank you for sharing your experience with us. I feel like it something to hold on to forever. XOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I remember that Andrea! Your story gave me chills....


----------



## Bride2b

Wow Andrea - think I'd be a bit freaked out.

Krissy - the good thing about this is that you WILL get your rainbow & that is the most important thing. I always remember the saying "God things come to those who wait" so just remember that!

The other thing I would say is that I once saw a psychic (had tarot, palm & face read - about 10 years ago) I'm not sure if he told me this because he is rubbish & none of it came true, but he said that what he told me is my path unless I choose to change it. So basically if I didnt like what I heard I would have the ability to divert away from that path & choose a new one. But as I say he was rubbish I believe (& dont believe it because I have chosen a different path!)


----------



## OliveBay

Wow Krissy, that must have been amazing to hear all of that. I'm half-cynic and half-believer about these things - I want to believe but have no experience of it really. I am kind of tempted to have a reading myself and see what they say, but am so wary of frauds and wouldn't know where to find someone trustworthy.

As for when you'll get your rainbow, don't be put off by what she said - just keep on trying as much as possible anyway! :haha: Even if it does take a year, that's a heck of a lot of fun trying! 
I discussed with my counsellor this week about how it would be so lovely to have a guarantee that one day I will have a baby. Although I'm so desperate for it *now*, even if I actually had to wait five or ten years down the line (which would be pushing it as I'm in my 30's now), I'd happily wait if I had a 100% promise and guarantee that it *will *happen. Its the not knowing if I will _ever _have a child to bring up that is driving me mad. Anyone got a crystal ball they can lend me?!


----------



## Bride2b

I feel the same Sally, can you lend me the ball afterwards?x


----------



## Baby Potter

Wow! :thumbup: I'm going to a Metaphysical Fair in March and can't hardly wait. I'm hoping to get a lil insight while I'm there and I can only hope that I will get some good news like you. 

It'd be nice just to have a lil reassurance that someday I will be the Mother that I've always wanted to be.


----------



## TJMYANGEL

i never use to believe as much as i do now .i went to a palm reader in 2009 and got told that i was going to have a baby boy and he was going to make me laugh and make me and hubby proud and prove a lot of people wrong and he was going to be an angel then she said i was going to be a mum at 38 wich i thought was weired as it was like two diffrent storys she was telling me my hubby couldnt work out what she meant either till later that year i found out i was pregnant with my little boy , he always made me laugh as he loved it when i drunk orange juice then i found out he was ill and he wouldnt survive long and would not be born alive he was born alive but sadly he passed away but made me an my hubby proud as he saved my life so he did turn out to be an angel and im 38 now so who knows what this year will bring x


----------



## OliveBay

Krissy, I've been for a tarot reading today as I was inspired by your story!!!

It was very interesting and I remain open-minded but partially cynical. Strangely most of the reading focussed on my career and relationships, and she didn't pick up anything about chidren although she did pick up that we had been through some grief. When i specifically asked about children she said she wasn't being shown anything either way but that she didn't see me conceiving in the year to come. So then I said well, that's interesting and sort of makes sense because I am pregnant already. She said that the cards indicate that my life in general is following the path it should and that she did not see any further loss/ grief.

I came away feeling a little deflated but maybe I had unrealistic expectations- I was kind of hoping that straight away she would pick up some pregnancy vibes or signs. I suppose I should see the reading as positive, as there were definitely some really good messages, I guess there's just always that danger of not hearing exactly what you want to hear! :dohh:


----------



## alexw87

Hi I'm new to the forum, I joined up after my OH told me about it ( I'm male so please tell me if I'm out of place) we recently lost our first daughter In november and I'm happy to say she is pregnant again, but she's an avid fan of tarot. a few days before we found out she was pregnant she decided to read her own cards but before she could she had 2 fall out. the first was the 10 of cups that basically means soon happy family life will soon be compleate.the second card to drop out was the empress (her favourite card) which symbolises everything maternal, mootherhood and pregnancy. she didn'y bother with a reading after that lol


----------

